# Ripped earlobe



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 24, 2012)

I know im pretty dumb for this, but I put a dangle on my earring while it was still fresh, its been like a month, and my earring got caught and ripped a little, how long should I wait before i put the dangle back on?


----------



## landpirate (Oct 24, 2012)

were you trying to stretch the earlobe with a weight or was it just a dangly thing for show? If you were stretching it out, then I would wait until everything is fully healed before attempting to stretch it again. If it was just something you added to your earring for show, then tbh if you caught it on something once, you'll probably do it again! either way clean it up with some salt water and it'll heal faster.


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 24, 2012)

It was an inverted cross dangle, for show. i think a big part of the problem was how heavy it was (silver), cause it wasnt one big tear, it slowly happened over a period of time. Im probably not gonna put it back on, Ill get one thats smaller and lighter.


----------



## landpirate (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah a lighter cross would be fine. i have a key hanging on one of my earrings. but i have stretched lobes and had them pierced for a long time before i stretched them. I'm sure when its healed it'll be fine and you can add a dangle again.


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 24, 2012)

a key is badass. yeah, Im gonna wait a few months to put anything heavier than a few safety pins back on the earring, and wait awhile before i put anything on it period.


----------



## Tude (Oct 24, 2012)

keys are pretty cool - but seriously with safety pins - and a rip - do peroxide bathing - no need for infection!


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 24, 2012)

I dont wear safety pins in the piercings anymore, on the ear that didnt have the heavy dangle, i have two safety pins hanging from the hoop


----------



## Tude (Oct 24, 2012)

ahh - hoop, gotcha!


----------



## jeffyDee (Oct 25, 2012)

leave it in there dude


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 25, 2012)

yeah, i still have the earring in, but i took the dangle off of it


----------



## jeffyDee (Oct 25, 2012)

ok i just leave em in no matter what when i pierced my septum i got really drunk and got my nose broken by sum redneck and left it in and its fine


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 25, 2012)

I wanna pierce my septum, id have to get really fucked up to do it though, i did four in my earlobes, five in my ear cartilage, my lip, the bridge of my nose, and four in my eyebrows no problem (took em all out later except the 4 earlobe) but I feel like itd hurt like a bitch. also, id have to find a big enough needle


----------



## jeffyDee (Oct 26, 2012)

mine didnt hurt its more or less trying not too sneeze


----------

